# Unlock the Hidden potential of your golfswing



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Unlock Your Hidden Potential by Discovering the Golf Swing that is Delivering Consistent, Accurate Distance to thousands of golfers world-wide. This Information can't be found ANYWHERE else

What you will GAIN:

Your slice will be corrected: Golf Digest has done many studies to prove that a straight ball goes much further than a slice or a hook. Many professionals, including Jack Nicklaus, Ben Hogan, and Fred Couples have found tremendous success by hitting a controlled fade. 

Many more prefer to hit the draw. With consistency in mind, "The Simple Golf Swing" system was developed to teach the bogey golfer how to hit the ball STRAIGHT. For you this means added distance and confidence on the tee, and increased accuracy on the approach.

You will get tested methods that are proven to work. The System has a 95% success rate.

You will SAVE TIME by learning this Step-By-Step system. 

The complete swing is laid out for you in a simple manner. "The Simple Golf Swing" tells you exactly what to focus on during every step. No need to figure it out by yourself. No wondering about what to do next. I will provide the information AND teach you for less that one round of golf.

You will SAVE MONEY. Offline lessons are around $85 per hour, and many instructors charge more. This complete system gives you much more information than I could provide in one lesson for half the price.

This system will SAVE YOU THE FRUSTRATION of playing bad golf. You are GUARANTEED to be playing the best golf of your life in less than one month. 

You will get more enjoyment out of golf because you will consistently be making solid impact with the ball. Your shots will fly longer and straighter.

You will learn to strategically play the game. Left side of the fairway, versus the right side. You'll be able to set up your approach shot accordingly. 

You're new found confidence will allow your whole game to improve. You will want honors off the tee, because you'll KNOW that you are going to hit the longest ball.

COMPETITION WILL INCREASE. It is virtually impossible to shoot in the low 80's and not play to WIN.

You will get a great amount of satisfaction by sharing your knowledge with friends, family, and co-workers. 

This is the main reason I started to teach "The Simple Golf Swing".

So many golfers struggle, when they don't need to. I thrive on watching my students get better and better. 

They will come to YOU for advice.

http://www.golfswingguru.com/?hop=sovereign6


----------



## cwdusheke (Apr 29, 2006)

*re:*

Or you can get a golf lesson by a PGA certified instructor and he can help identify your problems.


----------

